# Joint Supplements - What Do You Use?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm curious to see what you all use (if any) for a joint supplement. I have already had a couple of suggestions for Cosequin DS and Glycoflex. Some of these come in different configurations, such as the Glycoflex which has a Glyco-Flex I, II and a III. And then they also come in chews or tablets I have an 11 month old girl that may be showing signs of a luxating patella and I would like to start her on something. If you use, or have had experience with glucosamine or other supplement, I would appreciate hearing what you have to say. Thanks!

Jackie


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

check with your vet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

With Glycoflex (which is the one my vet recommended) The "tablets" are also chewable and palatable, and they are less expensive per dose than the "chews".

There are two kinds, one made of bovine trachea and the other made from mussels. Since Kodi has a beef intolerance, he gets the type made from mussels. Not sure if there is any price difference there… I had no choice which one to use!


----------

